# new tank or did i mess up?



## Scottyb442 (Dec 30, 2011)

*c/p* I need some input please. I have a 37 gal eclipse system tank. set up for a month now. i have 38 -40 lbs live rock in it I put the live rock in the day I set it up. once my water paramiters leveled out I started stocking it. I now have 3 fish (red firefish, royal grama, sixline wrasse) 3 corals ( red mushroom, green star polyp and a small brain coral frag) I also have about 8 very small hermit crabs in the tank. a few days a go I had a massive and sudden red algea outbreak. peramiters were still good. I added a few turbo snails. the snails haven't moved in 48 hours and the tank is clouding up now. 
peramiters are still good according to my test kit. what do I do here? any ideas?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Possible ammonia bloom. How old is your test kit, and is it a liquid kit? Cyano put break, hmm, odd. Old lights? Nutrient build up or silicates been added. Lift the snails and see if they are stiil in there. They can be hard to acclimate. Can you post what your numbers are. Phosphates also. Also, if you added all these things at the same time you would have thrown your tank into a mini cycle. You may have added to many things at the same time.


----------



## Scottyb442 (Dec 30, 2011)

All my equipment was purchased brand new. useing a new API Reefmaster liquid test kit. I added every thing 1 or 2 at a time waiting a couple days and testing water in between. my peramiters as of now are:
ammonia=0
Salinity=1.025
calcium=500
KH=12dkh
Nitrate=0
phosphate=.25


----------



## Scottyb442 (Dec 30, 2011)

my fish are all doing fine. they are active and eating well. the corals on the other hand look shriveled compared to a couple days ago. the snails are still in thier shells just not moving at all.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

CA should be between 420-480. What do you normally have it set at? Might have been a calcium precip. ? Do yoe test for Magnesium and Alk? your phosphates are also high. No green hair algae yet?


----------



## Scottyb442 (Dec 30, 2011)

I haven't messed with my cal.but it is normally about 460 according to my past results. and i don't have the tests for mag or alk.


----------



## Scottyb442 (Dec 30, 2011)

there is some green hair algea but it was on the live rock when i got it. it hasn't really grown any since it has been there


----------



## Scottyb442 (Dec 30, 2011)

I added a 270 gph powerhead...I have all kinds of current now so we will see if the tank clears up and the algea bloom dies off. Also i killed 2 of the 3 snails i put in and the 3rd still isn't moving I guess i have the first fatalities of my new tank


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

You should be ok.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Wipe off the Cyano that is still there. Let the water disperse it.


----------



## Scottyb442 (Dec 30, 2011)

tank is clearing up. and my star polyp perked up with the increases flow. I need to scrape the glass one more time then let it sort itself out


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

*w3


----------



## Scottyb442 (Dec 30, 2011)

tank is back to looking GREAT!


----------

